# Did anyone take todays promotional exam?



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

Today was a big day for lots of us. Months of studying and wondering came to an end with the promotional exams for Captain, Lieutenant, and Sergeant. I personally took the Sgt. exam, and it wasn't easy. I have no idea how I did. I think my brain is just tired. Just wondering what people thought of the exam.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

What did they hit the most of?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Months of wondering?

It has only just begun...lest you forget, this_ is civil service_.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

The marks are always out around Christmas. 
Just in time to make or break the holiday season.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Ah, figured they'd have the same crap going on with the entrance exam as the promo exams...4...5 months.


----------



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

Are you kidding, I can't tell you that, they had us sign a confidentiality agreement, that we would not discuss the contents of the test!


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thirty-seven Iannone questions among the 120 on the Captain's exam....


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

O-302 said:


> Thirty-seven Iannone questions among the 120 on the Captain's exam....


It seams that almost every other exam they hammer away at Iannone. Anyone recall any off the wall criminal law questions?

There's always a few on alcohol? Firearms?
Or my favorite of all time, "where must you stop at a railroad crossing."



Cartman said:


> Are you kidding, I can't tell you that, they had us sign a confidentiality agreement, that we would not discuss the contents of the test!


I'm sure John Scheft won't be too happy with that.


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

No alcohol, firearms, or RR crossing questions...nothing off the wall though...some A&B questions, keeping rented property...


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Two or three juvenile law questions (surprising), two involving 5th AMD.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Just out of curiosity...

Did any of the different seminars pay off?

Which guy nailed it and who didn't?


----------



## blueman08 (Sep 29, 2006)

does anyone have any info on how to appeal a question or questions on the recent promotional exam?? Is it through Civil Servive or HRD?? I tried to find some info on the state website but didn't have any luck. Is there a form required or does one simply write a request to them for a review? Do they need particulars? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

A couple of years ago I filed an appeal on my training & experience. I started out with a phone call to HRD. I spoke a woman named Vivian Li (not sure of the spelling).
She told me to send a letter to her explaining my reasons for the appeal. I did and eventually the problem was resolved in my favor.
Yes, submit a letter, and they do need particulars if you want them to rule in your favor.


----------



## blueman08 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks sdb29. I'll start there.


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

You must appeal questions in writing within 7 days of the exam. The governing statute is C 31 S 22. Mail to:

Personnel Administrator
Human Resources Division 
Examination Review
One Ashburton Place
Boston, Ma. 02108


----------



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

94c said:


> Just out of curiosity...
> 
> Did any of the different seminars pay off?
> 
> Which guy nailed it and who didn't?


I won't know until I get the results, but I took Pat's class. He went over the rental question (but I think I still got it wrong) There was another question that was right out of the practice questions that I got from Pat or from "The Question of the Day" from Hanrahan. I was a little disapointed that there was no firearms or alcohol questions.


----------

